
Ask HN: What if music and food were switched, in terms of limits to consumption? - sktguha
Ask HN: What if music and food were switched, in terms of limits to consumption? Would you take that choice ?
i.e you can eat any amount of food(also assume food supply is no problem) without any ill effects, but you can only listen to music a similar duration to what you eat, like max 2hrs, etc. anymore could cause ill effects similiar to eating too much food
======
meiraleal
I'd keep music. Eating is a pleasure but living is more, to be in a even
longer cycle of preparing food-cooking-digesting-spending the energy is
boring.

